# Lire fichier doc



## pic55 (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour 

Je recherche une appli me permettant de lire des fichiers doc
Si ça pouvait être gratuit ce serait cool
Merci


----------



## Cédric74 (11 Janvier 2012)

Le problème c'est le mot gratuit. Si c'est uniquement lire, avec dropbox tu peux visualiser tes fichiers, mais il faut avoir dropbox (ce qui au passage est vraiment très bien).
Et il y a une version gratuite de Quickoffice (Lite) mais pour Iphone (donc sur Ipad ça ressort en plus petit). J'ai profité d'une importante baisse de prix pour l'acheter.


----------

